# MartialTalk hits the 500,000 post mark!



## Bob Hubbard

Today, MartialTalk passed the 500,000 post milestone.

Our 500,000th poster was BigShadow.  Way to go!

So, why is 500,000 a big milestone?

Firstly, it's a heck of a lot of content.  
Few boards make it that far due to either storage requirements, a desire to stay small, or an inability to grow.

Secondly, in the martial arts world, we join a small number of sites that have lasted this long and grown to this stage.

Thirdly, well, it's bragging rights. 

I have submitted us to big-boards.com, a site which tracks the largest forums in the world. Shortly, we will hopefully be listed.

My next hope, is to someday be the #1 site on that list. 

Thank you every single one of you for the time, energy, and efforts you spend here. You've made MT larger and more successful than I ever thought possible.


----------



## bluemtn

I've always enjoyed this forum the most.  In fact, now it's the only martial art forum I visit.  I got tired of some of the others "stuff" (to put it nicely).  Great going Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS

Awesome!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green

so....  a million by Christmas?


----------



## lalom

Nice... very nice... How long has MT been around to achieve that milestone?


----------



## terryl965

Wonderful news Bob, I wish everybody the best in there quest for a million.
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard

lalom said:
			
		

> Nice... very nice... How long has MT been around to achieve that milestone?


MT launched August 2001.


----------



## Lisa

lalom said:
			
		

> Nice... very nice... How long has MT been around to achieve that milestone?



August 1, 2006 will mark MartialTalk's 5th Anniversary, I do believe.

Congrats Bob and everyone.  This is definitely THE place to hang on the net.  Great content, Great discussion and most of all Great People.  I am proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Gentle Fist

artyon:


----------



## 7starmantis

Congrats everyone!! This is a huge milestone for all of us. Being listed will also help us grow even more!

7sm


----------



## shesulsa

Bob, LARGE congratulations!  artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:
			
		

> August 1, 2006 will mark MartialTalk's 5th Anniversary, I do believe.
> 
> Congrats Bob and everyone. This is definitely THE place to hang on the net. Great content, Great discussion and most of all Great People. I am proud to be a part of it.


 
*Me Too!*

artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

A big :asian: to Bob and the rest of the MT crew.


----------



## Seig

It's hard to believe I've been here since this board was only 8 months old.....


----------



## theletch1

Seig said:
			
		

> It's hard to believe I've been here since this board was only 8 months old.....


Yeah, it just hit me the other day that I've been here over 3 years already.  Don't know what I'd do without MT around.  Great job, Bob and the gang.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## HKphooey

Awesome stats!


----------



## Gemini

Contratulations to Bob and all the MT staff and members. Onward and upward, baby!

Oh, and I heard Bigshadow got a decoder ring. I wanna decoder ring!


----------



## Bigshadow

I was wondering how I made 500,000 posts? :rofl:  I couldn't figure it out...  Now I see this thread.

artyon:


----------



## Bigshadow

Gemini said:
			
		

> Contratulations to Bob and all the MT staff and members. Onward and upward, baby!
> 
> Oh, and I heard Bigshadow got a decoder ring. I wanna decoder ring!



Nah.... All it decodes is "Be sure to drink your ovaltine!"  I was disappointed.  Sorry Bob!


----------



## Lisa

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I was wondering how I made 500,000 posts? :rofl:  I couldn't figure it out...  Now I see this thread.
> 
> artyon:



LMAO, so when I repped you for being the 500,000th post you obviously must have been very confused :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow

Lisa said:
			
		

> LMAO, so when I repped you for being the 500,000th post you obviously must have been very confused :rofl:



Yep, very!  :uhyeah:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> MT launched August 2001.



Thanks. I was fortunate enough to learn about your site a year later in August 2002, and it's been great sharing and learning from other martial artists from all over, just not here in the US.:asian:


----------



## Kreth

Soooooo... what's the scoop with Big Boards?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I honestly don't know. They don't seem to be updating that fast.


----------



## KenpoTess

That's a whole lotta posts  Bravo ~!!


----------



## stone_dragone

I've only been around here since dec05, but I have to admit that I'm addicted to MT! A Million before 2007 sounds reasonable.....


----------



## Jade Tigress

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> *Me Too!*
> 
> artyon:



Me Three! It's an awesome place to be. Woohoo! Kudos to Bob. :asian:


----------



## Kreth

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know. They don't seem to be updating that fast.


Considering that we've added over 65,000 posts since the beginning of this thread, I'd say our post count is starting to snowball...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Kreth said:
			
		

> Considering that we've added over 65,000 posts since the beginning of this thread, I'd say our post count is starting to snowball...


 
It certainly seems that way!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965

So lets hit a million by x-mas
Terry


----------



## Gemini

terryl965 said:
			
		

> So lets hit a million by x-mas
> Terry


 
I think we will with those threads he started yesterday. We have no shame...


----------



## terryl965

Remember we can do it as a team!!!
terry


----------



## thescottishdude

well done! what's your secret?

If you've got half a million posts what's the total amount of visitors to the website???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

On the average, 141,000 per month.
http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

woooooot!   lets go for a mill  artyon:


----------



## wee_blondie

Not really surprised you got the 500,000 mark - MT rocks!!

:cheers:


----------

